# I need a Notary



## Taslett (15 Oct 2009)

Hi folks, are any of you (or do you know of anyone that is) a notary public that would assist in a notary process against a bank? Details of which I won't be giving out publically but I know that there would be quite a few jobs that'll come from this.

If you can help please post a reply and I'll PM you some details.
Thank you
Tim


----------



## MOB (15 Oct 2009)

There is just no information in the original post to make any meaningful response.

Not being smart, but what exactly is a "notary process against a bank"?. 

Do you mean that you want to take a case against a bank?  At a guess, one of a number of similar cases?  At a (wild) guess - something arising from a group of people who have purchased foreign property and are less than pleased at how things have worked out?

(I love, as Mark Twain, I think, said, the process of getting such a handsome dividend of conjecture from such a trifling investment of fact;  seriously though - this sort of 'teaser' post is pointless; if you have a query, post it)


----------



## Taslett (15 Oct 2009)

I apologise, not a query but for what is needed some people would sneer at, it is contesting the validity of a loan on the basis of proving a debt, the bank is unable to prove that there is a debt and are monkeying about with sending statements and demands instead of the correct documentation to validate/prove their claim of a debt. They cannot prove their case and a notary process has been recommended to sort the issue out. We just need the Notary to do this.


----------



## WaterSprite (15 Oct 2009)

The Law Society has a list of notaries by location - give them a call and they'll give you a list.


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> I apologise, not a query but for what is needed some people would sneer at, it is contesting the validity of a loan on the basis of proving a debt, the bank is unable to prove that there is a debt and are monkeying about with sending statements and demands instead of the correct documentation to validate/prove their claim of a debt. They cannot prove their case and a notary process has been recommended to sort the issue out. We just need the Notary to do this.


 
Is this in Ireland?

I don't understand what you are trying to do?


----------



## Taslett (16 Oct 2009)

Yeah in Kerry, to understand you'd need to know what fractional banking is and how banks make money, also a knowledge of how a loan is really made out by a bank. Basically they are asked to provide the accounting behind your loan, they cannot provide the necessary paperwork. A Notary is needed just to help with recording the process and noting the dishonour the bank will inevitably enter into.


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2009)

Tasslet my head isn't working too well today could someone enlighten me?


----------



## Ann1 (16 Oct 2009)

Bronte 
I could be wrong..... but I think fractional banking was the formula used by prudent bankers  (in the good old days) to ensure they kept enought money on deposit. 13.5% of deposits if memory serves me correct. So say 10 people lodged €100,000 each in a bank then the bank would keep 13.5% of the million locked away safe in the vault and not use it to finance lending to other customers.


----------



## MOB (16 Oct 2009)

Taslett,

Are you somehow suggesting that the bank(s) concerned have breached some or other requirement relating to how their reserves are calculated and how much they are entitled to lend out against such reserves?  That they are are unable to furnish some 'necessary paperwork' which shows that their loans are in compliance with the various liquidity rules that bind banks?

If I might pop down the Rabbit Hole for a moment - let us accept indeed that the bank(s) has failed, and will continue to fail, to produce the 'necessary paperwork'.    

Is it your case that such failure means that someone who borrowed money therefore shouldn't have to pay it back? 

Am I at all close this time?


----------



## Taslett (16 Oct 2009)

Pretty much MOB, why pay a debt if there is no proof of it?? Through pursuing this a number of loans have simply been written off with nothing other than a debt collector getting involved, for banks to write off thousands without a legal battle tells it's own story, we're only asking them questions!!!


----------



## onq (16 Oct 2009)

Taslett, I'd like to ask you a question and I don't mean this disrespectfully, so please don't take offence.

Is there another reason why you're posting this query here?

The reason I ask is that simply googling "Notary Public Ireland" brings up the following definitive links:

http://www.notarypublic.ie/

http://www.goldenpages.ie/category_Notaries_Ireland-1.html

Given that this information is readily available, is it that you are seeking a recommendation from this forum?

Or, by doing this are you kindly giving some hope to the many thousands of people in financial difficulty in Ireland?

I like the way you approach problems BTW.

Kind regards,

ONQ.


----------



## mf1 (16 Oct 2009)

"Is it your case that such failure means that someone who borrowed money therefore shouldn't have to pay it back?"

"Pretty much MOB, why pay a debt if there is no proof of it?? "

This is not the same thing. Don't you mean, why should you pay a debt that you owe to a Bank if there is an underlying regulatory issue?  

"Or, by doing this are you kindly giving some hope to the many thousands of people in financial difficulty in Ireland?

I like the way you approach problems BTW."

I don't like this approach - I think its pretty despicable and if OP is raising hope , then God help us all. 

mf


----------



## jhegarty (16 Oct 2009)

Op,

Are chance you are on about the looney theory that no debt exists becuase the bank does have the money it paid out ?


----------



## sam h (16 Oct 2009)

I'm with mf1 on this 

I remember watch a program a few years ago where a guy in the UK got loads of loans written off as the banks had made some small error. He didn't deny recieving the money, spending the money etc, but yet he still felt it was OK to walk away & not pay what he owed.

Someone always pays - the rest of us! It is along the same lines as insurance fraud, etc....you might get away with it, but it doesn't make it right


----------



## Taslett (16 Oct 2009)

Guys I'm asking noone to jump on board with anything and giving noone advice or instruction, I found this path  through a friend and have done research since May on the background of it, I wouldn't be still on this trial if i was making someone lose out. The reason I'm asking on this forum isn't to raise awareness (if you suspected something was wrong you'd have done what I did yourself and investigated it) I'm here because most people are too caught up in the ways of the books they learned from, not open to the possibilities that something may be happening behind the scenes. Quite a few legal bodies/notaries won't touch these issues believing they are unfounded. That is why I came to hunt here, I ask simply if anyone in Ireland that is a Notary Public that would work with us please let me know, if you're not interested then I won't be trying to convince you of my methods or explaining myself so that you can accuse me of fraud, it's not me commiting it!!! Please don't take any offence by me as none is ever intended!

Respecting you all


----------



## onq (16 Oct 2009)

MF1 I respect your position, but you're clued in - you must know that money isn't real.

Its created by a bank entering an electronic leger amount up to a multiple of its deposits.

Before the current crunch, the big two Irish banks were earning in the region of half a billion a year - each!

I'm certainly not losing sleep over congratulating a guy who may have found a way to beat the system legally.

You might be interested in reading a little on http://webofdebt.com or http://www.globalresearch.ca if you're interested in the subject of banks and banking.

For example, here's an article about comments from the organisation that started the current mess warning us of worse to come.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=15501

Anyone who can legally get anything from a bank gets my support. 

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## mf1 (17 Oct 2009)

"Quite a few legal bodies/notaries won't touch these issues believing they are unfounded. "

"Anyone who can legally get anything from a bank gets my support."

 I'm still shocked and horrified.

mf


----------



## Taslett (17 Oct 2009)

Thank you onq, mf1 I'm truely sorry for upsetting you and anyone else but I won't be robbed by a corrupt system at the expense of my family, look up banking, anyone can be a bank if you know what you're doing, anyone can generate legal tender under UNCITRAL convention for international bills of exchange and International promissory notes 1988, without wanting to be rude if you look deep enough into this you'll see no-one loses out as there was never anyone's money used, as onq said it's all generated when needed.


----------



## onq (17 Oct 2009)

mf1 said:


> "Quite a few legal bodies/notaries won't touch these issues believing they are unfounded. "
> 
> "Anyone who can legally get anything from a bank gets my support."
> 
> ...



"Methinkes thee doth protest too much"

What part of "legal" did you miss?

ONQ.


----------



## onq (17 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> Thank you onq, mf1 I'm truely sorry for upsetting you and anyone else but I won't be robbed by a corrupt system at the expense of my family, look up banking, anyone can be a bank if you know what you're doing, anyone can generate legal tender under UNCITRAL convention for international bills of exchange and International promissory notes 1988, without wanting to be rude if you look deep enough into this you'll see no-one loses out as there was never anyone's money used, as onq said it's all generated when needed.



Taslett,

You're very welcome.

I have had my eyes opened recently by reading articles posted to www.webofdebt.com and www.globalresearch.ca about banking.

Thank you for expanding my knowledge a little with your above post and I'd be grateful if you could please post any other relevant references you may have or PM me with them.

Naturally I wrote to the B.I.S. asking them to confirm their role in the current banking crisis when they raised the capital requirements for American banks from 6% to 8%, thus making them insolvent overnight.

[I understand that this and other ratio requirements are why banks have to be fed billions before they can lend again - their international terms of reference set by unelected officials, who have caused so much hardship, force them to]

Naturally the B.I.S. declined to comment.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## Bronte (22 Oct 2009)

Really this is too confusing.  The OP has borrowed money but doesn't wish to pay it back because, because the money is fictional?  Or that the bank hasn't complied with regulations or what?  The bank can't supply the documentation in relation to their compliance with regulations but they presumably have paperwork in relation to the loan(s)?


----------



## Taslett (22 Oct 2009)

The bank can produce a copy of the agreement which would be a valid legal conract if it contained full disclosure regarding where the funds originate (they are merely created not taken from the banks holdings or accounts) which also shows the agreement as being unilateral as the bank has no consideration in the agreement, they have to (through GAAP regulations) keep all documentation pertaining to the agreement for 5 years (minimum) after final repayment so why would'nt they have the original agreement? We challenge that it is combined with others and sold (as it is a promissory note). This is called Securitization and illegal, whenever we challenged with any questions we fail to get any answers just stupid run around letters asking for the repayments, if they have not done any of this and have all paperwork and are truley loosing out on money would they really just write off the debts and let us believe they are fraudulently operating? No, they would get every penny back and produce documents to back themselves up.

Again I advise noone and have total respect for everyones opinion here, these our our findings and they are working, we found that if you ask the right questions, the answers may suprise you.


----------



## jhegarty (22 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> The bank can produce a copy of the agreement which would be a valid legal conract if it contained full disclosure regarding where the funds originate



Why would it matter to the validity of the contract where the funds come from.

I have signed many contracts in my life , and never had to prove the source of the money.


----------



## Taslett (22 Oct 2009)

Were you ever asked to prove it? probably not. The banks have the power to generate (manufacture) the funds when needed, and do so regularly, if the funds came from within the banks accounts there would be accounting records that would prove this, funnily enough they are never able to produce these either. Nothing we have asked to see can be evidenced by them, if it could it would be, we don't refuse to pay dabt, we offer to repay debt once it is validated, simple request is it no? turns out it isn't, instead they lose out on the money and write off the loan.


----------



## Bronte (22 Oct 2009)

Let's go back to the drawing board.  

1. Have you borrowed money from a financial institution?
2. Are you trying to get the bank to write off this as a bad debt?
3. Is the basis for your argument that they should write it off because of the bank not giving you a paper trail of where they got the money to loan you from?
4. Is this what you mean by 'validated' debt?
5. Do you think that if you borrowed money and agreed to repay it that you should repay it?


----------



## Taslett (22 Oct 2009)

1. Yes
2. No
3. Noone is asking to write it off, just want proof that they had money and lent it too us
4. We basically want to see where they got the funds from and that they have done nothing wrong in our loan application, then we'll repay
5. Yes and have never said we wouldn't repay, all they have to do is answer a few simple questions in a sworn affidavit,  I'm sorry but is that not simple if it is truth??  It appears not. Debts will be repayed when questions are answered, they are the ones writing the debts off through no request of ours.


I stated very early in this thread I was searching for a notary to do go through a protest with us, I'm not here to be critisized or seek judgement, I have learnt various things and put them into practice, others should perhaps either ignore it if you think it's wrong and go about your lives being fleeced, or, do what I did when I got interested in these things, study and form an educated opinion.

I mean noone disrespect and wish you all nothing but the best, I am doing what I do for my family and at the expense of noone but myself, if someone was to lose out I wouldn' do it.

I will be looking regularly at this thread for any Notary Public interested, but will not be coming on to explain myself to those that insinuate I'm doing anything wrong, as I said before all we do is ask questions!!

Kindest Regards

Tim


----------



## SparkRite (22 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> I stated very early in this thread I was searching for a notary to do go through a protest with us, I'm not here to be critisized or seek judgement,..........................
> 
> ...................I will be looking regularly at this thread for any Notary Public interested, but will not be coming on to explain myself to those that insinuate I'm doing anything wrong, as I said before all we do is ask questions!!
> 
> ...


 
Hear hear Taslett, couldn't agree more.
But unfortunatly thats what happens here, quite a bit.


----------



## mf1 (22 Oct 2009)

SparkRite said:


> Hear hear Taslett, couldn't agree more.
> But unfortunatly thats what happens here, quite a bit.



Rats! And double Rats! 

One of the best things about this board is that an idea floated out is often challenged just to see if it holds water. It would be a seriously bad idea just to let people float ideas ( many of them half baked) and just decide to deal only with what is asked and none of the fundamentals. 

And this thread is not about "I need a Notary". This thread should be called  - "anyone I've asked to deal with this as a Notary thinks its a half baked idea to get out of paying my debt so I'm even investigating the idea of becoming a Notary myself"

"you'll see no-one loses out as there was never anyone's money used"

Thats my favourite bit. 

mf


----------



## Bronte (22 Oct 2009)

Taslett thanks for your replies. I cannot help you in relation to a Notary. Here are some more questions if you don't mind. You may find that you will get more help if people understand what you are at.

1. Have you made any repayments?
2. Has the institution written to you demanding payment?
3. Is the loan from a regular financial institution operating in Ireland (eg Ulsterbank, Rabo, AIB, GE Money)
4. Is the money borrowed for a normal purchase/outlay (eg house, car, site, holiday)
5. In your reply to point 5 you said they are writing it off as a bad debt. Is this correct? What do you mean by this?

If you can show me any way to not pay back my debts that's legal I'll pay you 100K!


----------



## TheBlock (22 Oct 2009)

I'm in too Taslett 100k if you can get me out of this mortage legally and without it effecting my credit rating.


----------



## sam h (22 Oct 2009)

Once again, I'm with mf1......SOMEONE ALWAYS PAYS!!!

The banks factor in a % margin to cover bad debts and write offs....this is all within the price people pay for their loans/mortgages etc.  So all the other poor sods who have a mortgage with have to pay a wee bit more to cover the cost of writing off your loan.  

This is a same principal shops used to cover the cost of shop lifting and insurance companies use to cover the cost of fraudulent claims.


----------



## csirl (22 Oct 2009)

> 3. Noone is asking to write it off, just want proof that they had money and lent it too us


 
Surely the cheque, cash or transfer etc they did to you is proof enough?



> 4. We basically want to see where they got the funds from and that they have done nothing wrong in our loan application, then we'll repay


 
Simple answer to this is that it is none of your business where they got the money. Your contract is with them, not any third party. If someone lends you money, you have no right to know where they get their funding.


----------



## TheShark (22 Oct 2009)

Have to say I really like this guy!


----------



## missdaisy (22 Oct 2009)

csirl said:


> Surely the cheque, cash or transfer etc they did to you is proof enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer to this is that it is none of your business where they got the money. Your contract is with them, not any third party. If someone lends you money, you have no right to know where they get their funding.


 
Have to say I agree with this. Cannot see how it is your business where the bank got their money, you borrowed money without caring how it was given to you and you owe that now.


----------



## lightswitch (27 Oct 2009)

"Have to say I agree with this. Cannot see how it is your business where the bank got their money, you borrowed money without caring how it was given to you and you owe that now. "

I don't agree with this, I think there is an onus on the Banks to provide money that is legitimate.  

It would seem from Tasletts post that the money was "virtual" in the first place.  Which would also explain why no-one knows where it has all disappeared to.

Very interesting post Taslett.  Did you have any joy with the law society?


----------



## MOB (27 Oct 2009)

I do not believe that it is- or ever will be - possible to avoid the obligation to repay bank loans on the basis outlined\hinted at by the OP.



If there is one single reported court case where a bank has been denied its entitlement to recover money based on 'illegal securitization'  or whatever precisely it is that the OP alleges, it should be possible to point to this. 

IF there are numberous cases of banks writing off\failing to pursue loans because they are scared that it will all come out about their illegal behaviour, then - in this day and age - it is only a matter of time before these write-offs become public knowledge.  I have not yet come across any verified case of this.

What does concern me a little is that the OP appears to be holding out a seductive promise of 'wiping out your bank debts by relying on a little known loophole'.   That - to me - has scam writ large all over it.  

So - my summation would be that this has at least some of the hallmarks of a scam and I hope that people will not take false hope from it;  But,  I am certainly open to correction.


----------



## Bronte (28 Oct 2009)

MOB said:


> What does concern me a little is that the OP appears to be holding out a seductive promise of 'wiping out your bank debts by relying on a little known loophole'. That - to me - has scam writ large all over it.
> 
> .


 
Tasslet sent me a PM at the beginning of this as he though I may be able to help him so I don't think it's a scam to lure other people in to what he's trying to do.  I think he genuinely believes in what he is saying.

Tasslet can I or you post the private message you sent me.  Other people would understand it better than me as I'm not a banker etc.  

From our perspective on AAM I've never seen anyone beat the banks but there is always a first time and there are such things as loopholes.  It is rare the person who has the money, time, expertise and doggedness to exploit such loopholes.  Such things can break a man.


----------



## Taslett (29 Oct 2009)

Hi Bronte, thanks for your comment. feel free to post the message if you feel it'll help, I don't think it will. I feel that because we are all taught the way the world works (and how banking works) when someone comes along disputing this they will be cast down anyway, human nature I suppose, we are all closed minded about somethings i.e. life on other planets...afterlife/ghosts....even religion!  We believe what we want based on our learnings and it's hard to change those beliefs. I think some of those in this thread are a little quick with their posts, especially with the word scam, at no point am I signing people on to anything, I will not be looking for a fee for info (although the 2 offers of €100k were lovely, thank you but I will not take anyones money) I don't see the basis of this being called a scam. In my research I have found a remedy, a number of them if truth be told, and will be able to financially help those that are dear to me. It's amazing what you can find if you look hard enough, I encourage others to open their eyes and minds and if running me down is all you can do, carry on!! You will only remain in the shallow end and never realise the depths that can be explored.
Ladies and Gentlemen, I am selling nothing, looking for nothing from you! Insulting absolutely noone (I hope, I apologise if I have). I am merely challenging a corrupt system, If they can prove I am wrong life will continue as usual, they as yet haven't even tried to clear themselves of the accusations and instead decided to give up on the "make believe" funds they "lent" me, this is all the proof I need.
If the day comes that I'm proved wrong I will readily admit it immediately here to you. I know that day will never reveal itself.


----------



## MOB (29 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> they as yet haven't even tried to clear themselves of the accusations and instead decided to give up on the "make believe" funds they "lent" me, this is all the proof I need.



That's the part that gives me some difficulty right there.  If the bank have already decided to give up, then there must be some evidence of this.  What stage were things at before the 'hard questions' were put to the bank?  What happened next? Were proceedings stayed?  Did the bank write to say they were no longer pursuing the money?  Or is it all a bit up in the air?




Taslett said:


> If the day comes that I'm proved wrong I will readily admit it immediately here to you. I know that day will never reveal itself.



Candour appreciated.  However, I think this is a case where, rather than accepting the OP's view of the world until OP is proved wrong, it is entirely reasonable to ask whether we can or (shall ever) see some proof that the OP is right.


----------



## Taslett (29 Oct 2009)

Can you prove I'm wrong??


----------



## Badge (29 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> and instead decided to give up on the "make believe" funds they "lent" me, this is all the proof I need.


 
Can I ask if the Items you purchaced with this "make believe" money are also "make believe" ? 
If they are not who is responsible for paying for them.


----------



## MOB (29 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> Can you prove I'm wrong??



Yes - I think I probably can.  

For me to do do this, you would need to supply a copy of your loan offer\facility letter, your loan account statements and all correspondence ( including legal proceedings if issued) between you\your lawyer and the bank\the bank's lawyer.   And you would have to waive confidentiality.  

But if I had all of this information, and if I realised that you were in fact on to something, I would of course say so and I would be glad to admit to having learned something new.


----------



## Taslett (29 Oct 2009)

And seeing as the bank already have all that would be needed they would be able to prove the debt as easily as you could, correct??  When they do the debt will be paid......told them that from the initial letter, yet they still fail to even attempt it, you agree it would be easy to prove so tell me why they can't if they do everything right??
I'm not going to prove anything to anyone on here, not even going to try, reason being I don't have to, if I was recruiting or selling/scamming I would need to and would be able to give the process undertaken and results, I have no need to prove anything, I see the proof and thats all that matters. You want to see the process, research goes a long way!! I'm not a teacher merely a student continuing to learn new ways.....I encourage you all to do the same if you're interested, if not....don't!!!!


----------



## mf1 (29 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> And seeing as the bank already have all that would be needed they would be able to prove the debt as easily as you could, correct??  When they do the debt will be paid......told them that from the initial letter, yet they still fail to even attempt it, you agree it would be easy to prove so tell me why they can't if they do everything right??
> I'm not going to prove anything to anyone on here, not even going to try, reason being I don't have to, if I was recruiting or selling/scamming I would need to and would be able to give the process undertaken and results, I have no need to prove anything, I see the proof and thats all that matters. You want to see the process, research goes a long way!! I'm not a teacher merely a student continuing to learn new ways.....I encourage you all to do the same if you're interested, if not....don't!!!!



This is an anonymous board - other than Brendan and a few other contributors who choose to clearly disclose their identity, no-one knows anything about the contributors other than what becomes obvious from a perusal of their posts. I think most of us would take a view on certain posters posts.  Equally, no-one can really confirm whether what someone  posts is an actual truth or a makey uppy story. 

The difficulty so many of us have with the OP's posts is that there is quite simply no factual evidence  to support the claims being made. At least two solicitors (one being myself) have posted - we would have some insight into cataclysmic/extraordinary court/debt situations and the case as posted simply sounds too fanciful.  

But worse than that, there is a notional view that for the OP, the money did not exist as the Bank cannot prove where they got it from and therefore there is no compelling argument to re-pay actual money actually borrowed and actually spent. Now before anyone starts with the developers................


mf


----------



## MOB (29 Oct 2009)

Taslett said:


> I'm not going to prove anything to anyone on here, not even going to try, reason being I don't have to, if I was recruiting or selling/scamming I would need to and would be able to give the process undertaken and results



Of course you don't need to prove anything to anyone.  But you need to understand that scam artists don't give proof either.  Your failure to offer proof does not distinguish you from the scam artist as you seem to think.  You refuse proof because you say you don't need to prove anything.  They refuse proof because they can't; ( because they are involved in a scam that cannot be proven. )    

I am not ruling out the possibility that you are genuine in your belief ( on this I am 50\50) and I am not even ruling out the possibility that you are on to something ( though on this I am more like 99.999\0.0001).   It is of course possible that your refusal to give proof may be just because, as you say, you have no need to prove anything to anyone.    But I cannot accept the logic that we should accept the truth of your far-fetched assertions unless and until they are proven false.  When you make a startling claim, you should be prepared to back it up.  Otherwise, you are just giving false hope to people.

PS  - I started this post without seeing MF1's post above, with which I wholly concur.


----------



## Taslett (29 Oct 2009)

You forget folks, I'm not here to make anyone believe me, I'm not giving anyone any hope at all, if I told you what to do I'd be giving hope to you perhaps. Call me a scam artist....it truely does not bother me, the "scam" is working so believe what you want.                                                


I say again..........I'm selling nothing........not even a promise something I'm doing will help you..........NOTHING!  therefore I need prove my position to noone.    Folks believe what you will, I'm not asking you to believe in me as I'm not intending to preach anything or offer any instruction for you to believe. If it's a scam and I keep it to myself......am I hurting you????


----------



## Bronte (9 Nov 2009)

Taslett can you reply to my post number 29 please.


----------

